# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2021

## PeeHoo

Nyt on reilut kaksi viikkoa starttiin. Ensimmäinen etappi 26.6.2021.
Giron voittajalla, Egan Bernalilla taitaa olla korona. Chris Froome sanoi kokeilevasta kuntoaan Dauphinessa nousuissa, mutta ei näyttänyt oikein kulkevan. Tadej Pogacar ja Primoz Roglic ovat selvät suosikit, mutta paljon ehtii tapahtua ennen 18.7.2021 Champs-Élysésin maaliviivaa. Voittaako slovenialainen, slovenialainen vai joku muu?

Ensimmäinen etappi:

----------


## marco1

Täällä on jotain listausta joukkueista ja kuskeista: https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...list/startlist (onko jossain virallisempaa?)
Froome ei ainakaan ole tuolla listalla.

----------


## Firlefanz

Procyclingstatsin listat lienevät perustuneet niin huhuihin, sisäpiirin vuotamiin tietoihin kuin puhtaisiin arvauksiinkin. Virallista tietoa ei tässä vaiheessa vielä ole kuin sitä mukaa kuin tiimit julkaisevat nimiä.

AG2R Citroën Team esimerkiksi kertoi kuuden jo valitun ajajan nimet. Viimeiset kaksi valitaan vasta 20. pvä kun maiden mestaruuskisoja on ajettu.

Chris Froome on nähty Alpeilla ajamassa tulevien vuorietappien reiteillä ja niin sanottu yleinen käsitys pyöräilypiireissä on että Froome ajaa Tourin - huolimatta siitä että sporttipäälikko Rik Verbrugghe äskettäin korosti ettei ole  olemassa mitään sopimuspykälää jonka takia Froomen pitäisi ehdottomasti olla mukana joukkueessa. (Michael Woods epäilemättä on kapteenin asemassa.)

----------


## Firlefanz

Kultaako aika muistot vai oliko todella joskus ennen niin että Fillarifoorumilla tosiaan oli runsas määrä maantiepyöräilyä innokkaasti seuraavia ja siihen liittyvää keskustelua väliin aktiivisestikin käyviä pyöräilyn ystäviä? (Jotka sittemmin katosivat ja jäljelle jäivät muista asioista kiinnostuneet ja heidän tilalleen tuli kaiken maailman sähköpyöräilijöitä ja gravelboomin mukanaan tuomia uusia jäseniä...)


Anyway, kannan korteni kekoon kertomalla niillekin jotka eivät uutisia seuraa että Deceuninck-QuickStepin Sam Bennett, viimevuotisen pistekilpailun voittaja eli vihreän paidan haltija, ei ole mukana kun kisa lauantaina käynnistyy. Vamma jonka hän sai lyötyään polvensa ohjaustankoon osoittautui niin sitkeäksi tai hankalaksi että se estää häntä puolustamasta titteliään.

Bennettin paikan joukkueen kirimiehenä saa toukokuussa 36 vuotta täyttänyt Mark Cavendish, joka näin ollen saa tilaisuuden hakea 31. osuusvoittoaan Ranskan ympäriajossa. Ei liene epäilystäkään että hän saa osakseen mediahuomiota vähintään yhtä paljon kuin Chris Froome tai keltaisessa paidassa kahdella ensimmäisellä viikolla ajavat kuskit.

----------


## marco1

Muita muutoksia ja spekulointeja uutisten perusteella.
- Fabio Aru pois, ei suuria onnistumisia sitten 2017 joten ehkä aiheellistakin (joku määrittelemätön vamma uutisoitu) 
- Froomen rooli on olla "road captain", tästä on spekuloitu ihan aiheestakin että on hänelle aivan uusi rooli joka voi olla vaikea (kunnon ja roolin vaatimusten vuoksi), toisaalta osaamista voittamisesta löytyy jos sitä osaa jakaa tiimille
- Cavendishin mukaan lähtöön taisi liittyä vähän sopimusneuvottelujakin. Toki koko mahdollisuus osallistua Touriin avautui Sam Bennetin loukkaantumisen vuoksi, tallipäällikkö Lefevre tosin epäili että loukkaantuminen on tekosyy (mukava kommentti pomolta  :Hymy:  )
- Ineoksen joukkue on ihan tyrmäävä paperilla mutta ennenkin etukäteen varmat voittajat on epäonnistuneet joten ajetaan nyt ensin


^ Oli täällä ennen enemmän keskustelua kisoiista, apuna myös nimimerkki vetooon tekemät ennakkojutut kisoista.

----------


## MV

^^ joo, noiden laadukkaiden analyysien perässä minäkin olen tänne tullut. Siinä vaiheessa kun eurosport muuttui maksulliseksi into seurata laski. Ja kun ei jaksa katsoa kisoja tuntuma kuskien voimasuhteisiin häviää vaikka kuinka seuraisi foorumeita. Ja kun ei ole tuntumaa, ei viitsi osallistua keskusteluun muuten kuin lukemalla. Kiitos analyyseistä, koettakaa jaksaa, arvostamme.

----------


## Kossu

> ^^ joo, noiden laadukkaiden analyysien perässä minäkin olen tänne tullut.



Sama juttu, mielellään luen vaikka täältä. Mutta kun minullakaan ei oma osaaminen riitä kirjoittamaan arvioita, niin se olisi vain spämmäystä alkaa jotain tänne laittamaan. Listaan kuitenkin pari linkkiä jos joku haluaa lukea:
https://www.rouleur.cc/blogs/the-rou...de-france-2021
https://cyclingtips.com/2021/06/prev...france-course/

Itseäni ihmetyttää Trek-Segafredo, miksi ajattaa grand tourilla Nibalia ja Mollemaa näin pian Giron jälkeen kun kummallakaan ei oikein kulkenut? Onko vaan ponsorit niin tärkeitä tai sitten ne tietää jotain enemmän? GC kisassa on kuitenkin vastassa Ineos, Jumbo-Visma ja UAE, sekä näille vielä kovia haastajia, jotka ei olleet Girossa mukana.

----------


## marco1

> Itseäni ihmetyttää Trek-Segafredo, miksi ajattaa grand tourilla Nibalia



Nibali taisi olla kevään käsivamman vuoksi huonolla treenipohjalla Girossa joten ehkä ajatus on se että olis sattunut ajamaan itsensä kuntoon Girossa. Tai sitten toivotaan etappivoittoa että voisi lopetella uransa. Tai sitten sopimus antaa kuskille valtaa valita kisansa. Onhan noita mahdollisia spekulaatioita vaikka kuinka paljon.

----------


## paaton

Oli aika rajua tekstiä Lefevreltä bennetin poisjäännistä, mutta tuossa voi olla kyllä vinhaa perääkin. Bennethän kommentoi itsekkin, jos käsitin oikein, että se pieni osuma polveen on jo parantunut, mutta kunto on vamman vuoksi liian huono.

Bennethän on siirtymässä boralle. 

No, todella mielenkiintoista nähdä miten cavendish suoriutuu.


https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/s...france-line-up

----------


## huotah

Cavendishille toivoisi vielä yhtä voittoa.

Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten sujuu UAE:lta vetotyöt. Jumbo-Vismalle ja Roglicille siitä pitäisi olla etua jos UAE tekee enemmän töitä, mutta kun katsoo rostereita niin epäilen että tänäkin vuonna mennään aika pitkälti TJV:n johdolla. Ja mitä tekee Ineos kolmantena pyöränä ja ilman yksinoikeutettua kapteenia? 

2020 Tour oli niin hieno että tässä tuskin malttaa odottaa 2021 versiota.

----------


## marco1

Mistäs palvelusta Touria kannattaisi katsoa, mainostettu GCN-appi oli minusta sekava ja hidas, twitteriin ja Eurosportiin verrattuna oli useiden minuuttien viive "live"-lähetyksessä. Aikaisemmin käytin Eurosport Playeria joten siihen täytynee palata.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tämmöstä olisi tarjolla: https://www.letour.fr/en/news/2021/e...france/1291810

Kisaradion kuuntelumahdollisuus voisi olla minulle jonkinlainen houkutin ihan vain uteliaisuuden vuoksi - ja miksei myös vaihtoehtona selostuksen ja kommentoinnin kuuntelulle - mutta muuten en oikein näe itselläni olevan erityisempää tarvetta tai halua liittyä kerhoon. Mutta kiinnostuneita ja kiinnostuvia riittänee!

----------


## maupa

Eurosport player on toiminut viime aikoina hyvin sekä selaimessa että sovelluksena. Sillä voi katsoa lähetykset myös ilman mainoksia. Joskus on ollut myös mahdollista valita itse eri kameroiden välillä. En tiedä onko tuota tänä vuonna.

Sent from my SM-A415F using Tapatalk

----------


## PeeHoo

Froomen ajo kiinnostaa minua, vaikka hän ei taida päästä kärkikahinoihin. Ego näyttää kestävän apukuskin homman.
Cyclingnews kertoo, että hän saa ajaa vannejarrulisella fillarilla:
*Chris Froome can race rim brakes at Tour de France – he just has to ask, says Adams.*
Sylvan Adams Israel Start-Up Nation -joukkuen perustaja ja osaomistaja. On siis valtuudet luvata.

----------


## plr

Saa nähdä vieläkö vannejarrujen valtakausi jatkuu. Giron, Tourin tai Vueltan kokonaiskilpailua ei ole koskaan voitettu levyjarrullisella pyörällä. Ineos voi jatkaa perinnettä vielä, vaikka vannejarruja käyttävät protour-tiimit alkavat olla vähissä.

----------


## huotah

LR:n TDF 2021 previkka

----------


## pulmark

https://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...france/1265517

Vinokuorov saanut potkut Astanasta TdF aattona, italialainen Giuseppe Martinelli sporttipäälliköksi, kanadalainen Steve Bauer avustaa.

Viralliset syyt potkuille henkilökohtaisia. Kanadalaisella sponsorilla jotain roolia myös.

----------


## OJ

Jumbo, Ineos ja Emiraatit kyttää kolme viikkoa toisiaan. Tämä on mun virallinen kisaennuste.

----------


## PeeHoo

*Yhteeveto eri vedonlyöntifirmojen kertoimista päivää ennen starttia*

*Yleiskilpailu*
1) Tadej Pogacar
1) Primoz Roglic
3) Geraint Thomas
4) Richard Carapaz
5) Tom Dumoulin
6) Richie Porte

*Pisteet*
1) Peter Sagan
2) Caleb Ewan
3) Arnaud Demare
4) Sonny Colbrelli

*Mäki*
1)  Guillaume Martin
2) Tadej Pogacar
3) Primoz Roglic
4) Richard Carapaz

*Nuoret*
1) Tadej Pogacar
2)  David Gaudu
3)  Lucas Hamilton
4) Sergio Higuita
5) Jonas Vingegaard

----------


## PeeHoo

> Jumbo, Ineos ja Emiraatit kyttää kolme viikkoa toisiaan. Tämä on mun virallinen kisaennuste.



Varmasti näin on. Aika-ajossa ja HC-nousuissa tulee eroja ja muuallakin sattuu ja tapahtuu.

----------


## Googol

> Jumbo, Ineos ja Emiraatit kyttää kolme viikkoa toisiaan. Tämä on mun virallinen kisaennuste.



Ja sillä välillä Bahrain on voitokas.  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Ja sillä välillä Bahrain on voitokas.



Heh!

Oli hyvä loppumäki tänään vaikka tulikin valitettavien kolarien jatkoksi. En yleensä toivo kenenkään satuttavan itseään, mutta se kyltin kanssa heilunut katsoja taisi saada ansaitusti siipeensä.

Alaphil on aika vakuuttavassa iskussa enkä ylläty jos huomenna on sama etappivoittaja.

EDIT: Michael Woods hävisi 8:49 eli taitaa Israel Start Up Nationin GC haaveet olla sitten siinä. Porte 2:16 ja Simon Yates 3:17 takkiin, eli on siinäkin lisähaastetta GC kisaan.

----------


## pulmark

BikeExchange kooste 1. etapista:





Jumbolta Martin, Kuss ja Teunissen sai osumaa. UAE ainakin Hirschi, lensi jälkimmäisessä hässäkässä päin jotain puutolppaa, näytti aika pahalta. Ineos menetti kokonaiskisassa pelimerkkejä kun sekä Tao että Porte jäivät kärjestä, Thomas ja Carapaz kuitenkin vielä jäljellä. Movistarin Soler keskeyttää, Lopez jäi myös kärjestä.

Keldermann ja Haig ajoivat hyvin tuon tyyppisessä lyhyessä loppunousussa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Olipa ikäviä kolareita ekalla etapilla.
Tänään tällaista.

----------


## PeeHoo

Hän haki julkisuutta ja sai siitä. Ei ehkä ihan sillä tavalla kuin toivoi. Saattaa lisäksi olla pyöräilypiirien vihatuin mies.

----------


## kp63

Kiva mennä ma duuniin -ihan varmasti tunnistettu.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Kiva mennä ma duuniin -ihan varmasti tunnistettu.



Pari viikkoo lomaa voisi olla paikallaan. Tai pari vuotta.

----------


## sorkan_fiba

> Hän haki julkisuutta ja sai siitä. Ei ehkä ihan sillä tavalla kuin toivoi. Saattaa lisäksi olla pyöräilypiirien vihatuin mies.



Tarkennan: nainen, mutta sukupuolesta nyt viis  :Irvistys:

----------


## OJ

VdP oli kyllä ihan sairaan kova tänään. On kuntoutunut niin hyvin, etten ylläty jos pitää keltaisen paidan alpeille asti.

----------


## Jami2003

Löytyykö jostain englannin kielistä (Suomikin kelpaa) koostetta päivän tapahtumista, 30-45 min. Olisi mukava sen verran panostaa tämän kuningas kilpailun seuraamiseen.

----------


## duris

> Löytyykö jostain englannin kielistä (Suomikin kelpaa) koostetta päivän tapahtumista, 30-45 min. Olisi mukava sen verran panostaa tämän kuningas kilpailun seuraamiseen.



GCN+ tarjoilee etapeista lyhyen ja pidemmän koosteen. Tämän päivän etapista tuo pidempi kooste on 25min

----------


## PeeHoo

Maanantaina 28.6. Tällainen profiili reitillä.

----------


## Jami2003

> GCN+ tarjoilee etapeista lyhyen ja pidemmän koosteen. Tämän päivän etapista tuo pidempi kooste on 25min



Kiitos

----------


## ElBike

> Kultaako aika muistot vai oliko todella joskus ennen niin että Fillarifoorumilla tosiaan oli runsas määrä maantiepyöräilyä innokkaasti seuraavia ja siihen liittyvää keskustelua väliin aktiivisestikin käyviä pyöräilyn ystäviä? (Jotka sittemmin katosivat ja jäljelle jäivät muista asioista kiinnostuneet ja heidän tilalleen tuli kaiken maailman sähköpyöräilijöitä ja gravelboomin mukanaan tuomia uusia jäseniä...)



En ehkä puhdas "sähköpyöräilijä" mutta niin vain tätäkin ketjua kävin lukemaan Tourista kiinnostuneena. On tullut seurailtua TDF:ää eri vuosina vaihtelevin ajankäytöin, mutta nyt kun koronan vuoksi on etätöissä, voisihan tuossa toisella monitorilla pyöriä TDF. 

Onhan tämä foorumi kokonaisuutena hiljentynyt ja moni kokee Facebookin aktiivisempana paikkana. Mutta siellä on vallitsevana ongelmana sotkuisuus kun viestit häviää massaan ja algoritmit päättää mitä kenellekin näytetään. Joten samasta aiheesta keskustellaan aina yhä uudelleen ja uudelleen. Hakutoiminnolla ei löydä mitään. Jatkakaa täällä TDF-keskustelua. Ehdottomasti selkein foorumi keskustella asiasta Suomeksi. Itsellä ei aiheeseen tällä hetkellä annettavaa, mutta seuraan mielelläni.

----------


## TERU

Ihan samaa täällä pohdin, kauan olen seurannut kisoja telkkarista ja keskustelua täällä, molemmista nautiskellen, mutta mitään syvällistä omaa annettavaa ei ole tähänkään.

Samaa mieltä myös tuosta FB hässäkästä, vuosia olen ollut eräässä suljetussa ryhmässä eikä tuosta nyt haittaakaan ole ollut, nyt on täytynyt liittyä erääseen avoimeen ryhmään tietyistä syistä ja nuo ei niin miellyttävät puoletkin näen, huono juttuu jos täältä isommasti tuonne siirrytään. 

Täältä puuttuvat mainittavat merkitykselliset haitat.

----------


## Firlefanz

Heittoni oli ensinnäkin tietenkin täysin tarpeeton ja toiseksi minun  piti kirjoittaa "sähkömaastopyöräilijöitä" eli tarkoitus oli vain  mainita ne kaksi foorumilla mielestäni varsin runsaslukuisena ja  aktiivisena esiintynyttä ryhmää, johon kuuluvilla ei ole  samaa....sanoisinko lajinmukaista tai luonnostaan seuraavaa kinnostusta  ammattimaantiepyöräilyä, kisoja ja pro-kuskien edesottamuksia kohtaan  kuin sillä ryhmällä johon itse kuuluin ja joka käsitykseni mukaan oli  aikaisemmin se runsaslukuisin ja aktiivisin osa.

Mutta aivan  kuten kaikki maantiellä lycra-asuissa viihtyvät eivät välttämättä tunne  huippukuskeja kuin ehkä muutaman ja heidätkin vain nimeltä, niin aivan  yhtä lailla on varmasti niitä jotka eivät itse aja maantietä tai viihdy  asfaltilla mutta seuraavat silti jollain lailla niin suuria ympäriajoja  kuin pienempiä etappikisoja tai klassikkojakin - ja tietävät lajista  enemmän kuin esimerkiksi minä.


PS Minun käsitykseni on että keskustelu on siirtynyt toisaalta Twitteriin ja toisaalta Whatsapp- tai muihin vastaaviin ryhmiin.

PPS  Yritän jotain osaltani, mutta katsotaan nyt; kynnys tuntuu koomista  kyllä nousevan sitä mukaa mitä harvalukuisammaksi keskustelijat ja  viestit käyvät...

----------


## MV

^ OT&FunFact: kuulin ensimmäisen kerran FB:stä täältä fillarifoorumilta

----------


## TERU

Mukavaa kun pääsin hanhen viereen, tuumi vieras joka oli hienossa juhlassa ja halusi aloittaa keskustelun vierustoverinsa kanssa, samalla kauhistuen huomasi, että vierustoveri oli hyvin tälläytynyt täti-ihminen, yritti korjata ja sanoi, että tarkoitin tuota pöytään tuotua hanhea.

Useimmin tuon anteeksipyytelyn saisi jättää pois kokonaan, kuin myös selittelevän pahoittelun, molempia nyt julkisuudessa paljon ihan aiheettomasti, yritetään täällä vältää. Samoin välttää tarpeetonta piikittelyä, pitäen sana vapaana vailla turhaa itsesensuuria.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mutta minkä teet kun vierustoveri kääntyy katsomaan sinua tyrmistyneen ja sydänjuuriaan myöten loukkaantuneen näköisenä ja parahtaa "Te sivistymätön lurjus! Että kehtaattekin kutsua minua hanheksi!" ?  Pitääkö silloin vain ymmärtää hyväksyä aiheeton ja perusteeton syytös, koska kaikki muu vain pahentaa tilannetta?

Olisit sinäkin, TERU, vain sanonut suoraan että mielestäsi minä nimenomaan halusinkin piikitellä sähkämaastopyöräilijöitä ja gravel-fillaristeja! 


Tänään siis selvä kirimiesten etappi. Caleb Ewanin ohi on vaikea nähdä, Cavendish olisi sentimentaalinen suosikki, Démare ranskalaisten toivevoittaja ja Colbrelli minun. Osuuden voittoa juhlinee siis joku muu!

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Hirvittäviä harmittavia kolareita avauspäivänä, sitten sunnuntai eli toka päivä oli yllättävänkin värikäs tapahtumien osalta. Toki kuskeilla on virtaa joten ohjelmaa on, ja kapteenit pitää vielä kortit piilossa. Jos olisi ollut aikaa olisin seurannut lähetyksiä mielelläni enemmänkin.

Kun luen TdF topikkeja vuodesta toiseen niin itsestä tuntuu että ei ole tarpeeksi hyvää kommentoitavaa kisan osalta. Ehkä sitten pitää vaan heittää se oma kymmenen senttiä kehiin, niin josko aktivoiduttais tästä? Tuntuu kyllä että muutama suurtietäjä ja varsinainen maantiepyöräilyn pitkien analyysien mestari on foorumilta tippunut.

Eli täällä ollaan ja innokkaasti luetaan. Antakaa tulla kommentteja...

OT:
Ja heittäkää se Facebook mäkeen, tai ainakin harkitkaa vakavasti kuinka paljon käytätte. Se on just-in-time tiedottamiseen ja kasuaaliin seurusteluun ihan OK hyväkin sovellus, mutta feedin algoritmi viimeistään varmistaa, että me käyttäjät emme pysty kontrolloimaan mitä feediin tulee.
Whatsapp tyrehtyy aika pieniin piireihin loppujen lopuksi. Esimerkiksi minun puhelinnumeroa ei tiedä juuri kukaan. Se ei suinkaan tarkoita ettenkö haluaisi liittyä keskusteluihin joita oletettavasti jossain on. Tunnistatteko ongelman?

----------


## MV

^ Ekan viikon kolarit on Tourin ikuinen ongelma. Kuskit tietää ja osaa pelätä mutta kukaan ei oikein tiedä miten estää. Muissa kisoissa on vähän vähemmän koska niissä yleensä rata on sellainen että jo parin päivän jälkeen ajoissa alkaa olla eroa. Eli enää johtoon ei pääse kirivoitolla. Toinen syy on tietysti se, että kadun varressa on vähemmän porukkaa kun ei ole loma-aika eikä kesä eikä Tour.

----------


## hemppa

Onko jossain arvioita kunkin etapin maaliintuloajoista/kestoista? Googlella koitin etsiä mutta en onnistunut

----------


## TERU

Olisit sinäkin, TERU, vain sanonut suoraan että mielestäsi minä nimenomaan halusinkin piikitellä sähkämaastopyöräilijöitä ja gravel-fillaristeja!

Elmon sanoja lainaten: Minä en sano mitään mutta pyydän soittamaan Järnefeltin kehtolaulun

https://youtu.be/Y20h_4fcJVE

PS Vielä satakilsaa maaliin

----------


## HXX1100H

Ei liity varsinaisesti  Touriin mutta  Selin mainitsi tänään lähetyksessä että KTM-moottoripyörää kutsutaan kotariksi , aikoinaan  miekka ja kilpi aikoina sitä sanottiin  Malmi(ksi)

----------


## ElBike

> Heittoni oli ensinnäkin tietenkin täysin tarpeeton ja toiseksi minun  piti kirjoittaa "sähkömaastopyöräilijöitä" eli tarkoitus oli vain  mainita ne kaksi foorumilla mielestäni varsin runsaslukuisena ja  aktiivisena esiintynyttä ryhmää, johon kuuluvilla ei ole  samaa....sanoisinko lajinmukaista tai luonnostaan seuraavaa kinnostusta  ammattimaantiepyöräilyä, kisoja ja pro-kuskien edesottamuksia kohtaan  kuin sillä ryhmällä johon itse kuuluin ja joka käsitykseni mukaan oli  aikaisemmin se runsaslukuisin ja aktiivisin osa.



OT: Olen nähnyt miten aktiivisesti vain ja ainoastaan maastoa vuosikausia ajaneet ovatkin innostuneet hommaamaan maantiefillarin. Ja miten Gravelpyöräilijät eksyvät maantiepyörälenkeille. Myös sellaista päässyt todistamaan miten vannoutuneet xc-kihnuttelijat ostaa täysjoustoja ja jopa antautuu hissin vietäväksi bikeparkkiin. Itselläkin maantie-, maasto-, sähkömaasturi, yksipyörän lisäksi bmx ja dirttiä haaveilen kun näitä pumpträkkejä alkaa ilmestyä kuin sieniä sateella sinne tänne. Itse pidän pyöräilyä todella monipuolisena lajina ja en jaa sitä oikeastaan mitenkään alalajeihin. Arvostan Fillari-lehdessäkin haastateltuja kuskeja, jotka ajaa niin ammattilaisena kilpaa kuin suhaa välillä myös maastossa. Sähköfillarit oli ainoastaan pieni identiteettikriisi kun jouduin vuoden ajan perustelemaan itselleni että se on pyöräilyä ja toisaalta ei ole pyöräilyä. Mutta siinä vaiheessa kun sähkömaasturit yleistyi ja alkoi löytyä lenkkiseuraa, huomasin että vaikka laji on erilainen kuin luomufillarointi, on se silti edelleen pyöräilyä ja sama tekniikka ja ajotaito vaaditaan ja kun ajoseurana on muita sähköavusteisia, alkaa eroja muodostua myös kuskien kunnon mukaan. Itse uskon että sähköavusteiset on monelle vain yksi pyöräilyn laji, mutta paljon löytyy myös niitä, jotka jossain vaiheessa alkaa harkita jotain muutakin fillaria rinnalle. Esim. gravelia tai maantiefillaria.

Itse Touriin; Indurain, Pantani ja Ullrich oli kovia. Sitten taisin seuraavan kerran seurata aktiivisemmin Armstrongina aikaa, mutta se oli melko tylsää vaihetta. Sittemmin Schleckin veljekset herätti intohimoja, Froomen taistelut myös ja Nibali oli kiva yllätys. Nyt pitää tehdä jokin pikainen katsaus tämän päivän kuskeista ja pistää Eurosportplayer tilaukseen.

----------


## pulmark

> Onko jossain arvioita kunkin etapin maaliintuloajoista/kestoista? Googlella koitin etsiä mutta en onnistunut



Roadbook löytyy ainakin Veloroomsin GD pdf-muodossa, yli 200s pläjäys jossa mm. etappien arvioidut päättymisajat: 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...hi9uNDKte4Ds_L

Ajanottajan Tissotin sivuilta löytyy etappien aikojen, sijoitusten yms. lisäksi lehdistötiedotteet joista selviää mm. sakot. Etapilla 2 mm. pari teamia saanut sakot kun kuskit kuseskellut epäsopivilla paikoilla. Samoin kuskien vammat ja tehdyt lääketieteelliset tutkimukset. Arvioituja päättymisaikoja tuolla ei ole.

https://www.tissottiming.com/2021/tdf/

https://www.tissottiming.com/File/00...FFFFFFFFFFFF00
https://www.tissottiming.com/File/00...FFFFFFFFFFFF08

----------


## PeeHoo

Primož Rogliz nurin, joukkue yrittää vetää pääjoukkoon. alle 10 km maaliin.

----------


## PeeHoo

3,6 km maaliin ja taas iso kolari.

----------


## PeeHoo

Sagan ja joku muu vielä nurin satakunta metriä ennen maalia. Koska kisa rauhoittuu+

----------


## TERU

Jo oli murheellisen kolariherkkä loppuosa!

----------


## Googol

> Onko jossain arvioita kunkin etapin maaliintuloajoista/kestoista? Googlella koitin etsiä mutta en onnistunut



Ihan kisan omilla sivuilla: https://www.letour.fr/en/stage-3 (time schedule)

----------


## Vigil Ignis

Hyivittu kuinka kauhea etappi, ukkoa pahasti ja isosti nurin jatkuvasti lopun lähestyessä. Ei nyt hirveästi tule sympatiaa reitin suunnittelusta kun tätä pahasti pelättiin. Voi lettu kun jäi paska fiilis.

----------


## HXX1100H

On kyllä Tourilla  karmea alku  . Jos meno jatkuu niin kohta  muuttuu  last man standing- kisaksi

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> On kyllä Tourilla  karmea alku  . Jos meno jatkuu niin kohta  muuttuu  last man standing- kisaksi



Ihan samat ajatukset vallannut ajatukseni.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tilanne kolmannen etapin jälkeen:
Rnk
Prev
??
Rider
Team

1
1
-
 VAN DER POEL Mathieu
Alpecin-Fenix

2
2
-
 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
Deceuninck - Quick Step

3
18
?15
 CARAPAZ Richard
INEOS Grenadiers

4
19
?15
 VAN AERT Wout
Team Jumbo-Visma

5
5
-
 KELDERMAN Wilco
BORA - hansgrohe

6
3
?3
 POGA?AR Tadej
UAE-Team Emirates

7
11
?4
 MAS Enric
Movistar Team

8
14
?6
 QUINTANA Nairo
Team Arkéa Samsic

9
17
?8
 LATOUR Pierre
Team TotalEnergies

10
21
?11
 NIBALI Vincenzo
Trek - Segafredo

11
22
?11
 FUGLSANG Jakob
Astana - Premier Tech

12
24
?12
 COLBRELLI Sonny
Bahrain - Victorious

13
31
?18
 HENAO Sergio
Team Qhubeka NextHash

14
39
?25
 KRAGH ANDERSEN Søren
Team DSM

15
41
?26
 TURGIS Anthony
Team TotalEnergies

16
40
?24
 MATTHEWS Michael
Team BikeExchange

17
46
?29
 MOHORI? Matej
Bahrain - Victorious

18
54
?36
 BAKELANTS Jan
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

19
61
?42
 BOIVIN Guillaume
Israel Start-Up Nation

20
80
?60
 DOUBEY Fabien
Team TotalEnergies

21
89
?68
 RICKAERT Jonas
Alpecin-Fenix

22
86
?64
 VAN POPPEL Boy
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

23
104
?81
 EEKHOFF Nils
Team DSM

24
116
?92
 VLIEGEN Loïc
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

25
119
?94
 CAMPENAERTS Victor
Team Qhubeka NextHash

26
131
?105
 BARBERO Carlos
Team Qhubeka NextHash

27
137
?110
 PHILIPSEN Jasper
Alpecin-Fenix

28
139
?111
 BALLERINI Davide
Deceuninck - Quick Step

29
140
?111
 BOUHANNI Nacer
Team Arkéa Samsic

30
142
?112
 SCOTSON Miles
Groupama - FDJ

31
144
?113
 KOCH Jonas
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

32
150
?118
 WALSCHEID Max
Team Qhubeka NextHash

33
155
?122
 VAN POPPEL Danny
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

34
159
?125
 MERLIER Tim
Alpecin-Fenix

35
161
?126
 BJERG Mikkel
UAE-Team Emirates

36
166
?130
 BOL Cees
Team DSM

----------


## PeeHoo

Tilanne kolmannen etapin jälkeen:





































































Rnk
Rider
Team

1
 VAN DER POEL Mathieu
Alpecin-Fenix

2
 ALAPHILIPPE Julian
Deceuninck - Quick Step

3
 CARAPAZ Richard
INEOS Grenadiers

4
 VAN AERT Wout
Team Jumbo-Visma

5
 KELDERMAN Wilco
BORA - hansgrohe

6
 POGA?AR Tadej
UAE-Team Emirates

7
 MAS Enric
Movistar Team

8
 QUINTANA Nairo
Team Arkéa Samsic

9
 LATOUR Pierre
Team TotalEnergies

10
 NIBALI Vincenzo
Trek - Segafredo

11
 FUGLSANG Jakob
Astana - Premier Tech

12
 COLBRELLI Sonny
Bahrain - Victorious

13
 HENAO Sergio
Team Qhubeka NextHash

14
 KRAGH ANDERSEN Søren
Team DSM

15
 TURGIS Anthony
Team TotalEnergies

16
 MATTHEWS Michael
Team BikeExchange

17
 MOHORI? Matej
Bahrain - Victorious

18
 BAKELANTS Jan
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

19
 BOIVIN Guillaume
Israel Start-Up Nation

20
 DOUBEY Fabien
Team TotalEnergies

21
 RICKAERT Jonas
Alpecin-Fenix

22
 VAN POPPEL Boy
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

23
 EEKHOFF Nils
Team DSM

24
 VLIEGEN Loïc
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

25
 CAMPENAERTS Victor
Team Qhubeka NextHash

26
 BARBERO Carlos
Team Qhubeka NextHash

27
 PHILIPSEN Jasper
Alpecin-Fenix

28
 BALLERINI Davide
Deceuninck - Quick Step

29
 BOUHANNI Nacer
Team Arkéa Samsic

30
 SCOTSON Miles
Groupama - FDJ

31
 KOCH Jonas
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

32
 WALSCHEID Max
Team Qhubeka NextHash

33
 VAN POPPEL Danny
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

34
 MERLIER Tim
Alpecin-Fenix

35
 BJERG Mikkel
UAE-Team Emirates

36
 BOL Cees
Team DSM

----------


## pulmark

Paljon kaatumisia taas mm. Thomas, Kruiswijk, Haig, Cavendish, Roglic, Ewan, Sagan. Ewan ja Haig ainakin keskeyttivät. 

Lopussa Ewanin etukiekko taisi ottaa kontaktia edelläajavan Merlier ? kiekkoon ja Ewan kaatui siitä suoraan Saganin eteen. Saganille ei jäänyt tuossa tilanteessa mitään mahdollisuuksia, piti otteensa kahvoista vielä kaatuneenakin.

----------


## Yuggas

> Paljon kaatumisia taas mm. Thomas, Kruiswijk, Haig, *Cavendish*, Roglic, Ewan, Sagan. Ewan ja Haig ainakin keskeyttivät. 
> 
> ...



Cavendish jäi vain kasan taakse jumiin, muttei ite kaatunu. Näin oli Quick-Stepin Twitterissä.

----------


## Googol

Huomiselle huhuillaan jonkinlaista lakkoa. Saa nähdä tuleeko. Mutta vaikka osa kolareista tulikin jo ennen tuota lopun alamäkeä, niin onhan tuo melkoinen aivopieru ollut laittaa ensimmäinen kirietappi, tai kirietappi yleensäkään, päättymään tuollaiseen. Ilmeisesti ajajat olivat ennen etappia toivoneet, että 3 km sääntö olisi ulottunut alamäen alkuun (n. 8 km), mutta toiveita ei oltu kuunneltu.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Thomas De Gent 3. päivän jälkeen: "It's been like this for the last 10 years... in the first time I did the Tour we also crashed at the first day and the second day and the third day. It's part of the Tour because everybody is so nervous, all the GC teams want to be on the first line with 9 guys 8 guys... there is just no room for all those people. Once it starts to twist and turn a little bit and they start to push, .... hit each others wheel, crashes happen."

----------


## pulmark

Roglicin hanuri ja muutama muukin paikka kääreissä.

----------


## paaton

Khyl kannattaisi käyttää niitä vahvempia pöksyjä, jotka kestävät asfaltilla liukumisen.

----------


## Munarello

UCI-pomo Lappartient kippaa syyn kolareista kuskien kontolle. Kuulemma reitissä ei ole mitään vikaa vaan kuskit eivät vain ole riittävän huolellisia. Eissatn mitä kommenttia, ihan täysi mätisäkki tuokin ukko.

- Lappartient says 'the majority of crashes are due to a lack of attention'
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...on-in-peloton/

----------


## Googol

> UCI-pomo Lappartient kippaa syyn kolareista kuskien kontolle. Kuulemma reitissä ei ole mitään vikaa vaan kuskit eivät vain ole riittävän huolellisia. Eissatn mitä kommenttia, ihan täysi mätisäkki tuokin ukko.
> 
> - Lappartient says 'the majority of crashes are due to a lack of attention'
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...on-in-peloton/



Eiköhän se ole ukon itsensä suunnittelema reitti/etappi, kun maalikin oli sopivasti kotikaupungissa. Eihän vika silloin voi reitissä olla.  :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

Ei varmaan ole liioiteltua sanoa, että olipa mahtava kiri pääjoukolta ja ennen kaikkea Cavendishilta!
Cav is back!

----------


## PeeHoo

Neljäs etappi ei tuonut muutoksia kärkeen.
Viides etappi 30.6.2021 on 27,2 km aika-ajoa. Kyllä tuollari Nähdään pian! tulee aika-ero ja sijoituksiin muutoksia.

----------


## justus6969

saavat aikaiseksi tempo-pannukakun :huoh

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Upeaa! Vetää hilajiseksi kun monikymmenkertainen etappivoittaja Cav reagoi jälleen voittoon noin voimakkaasti. Hattu päästä.

----------


## huotah

> Cavendishille toivoisi vielä yhtä voittoa.



Cavendish oli jo legenda, mutta stoori vaan paranee. Ghent-Wevelgem 2020 oli lähellä jäädä Cavin viimeiseksi kisaksi. Kukaan ei enää uskonut Cavendishiin ja p*skaa tuli niskaan joka puolelta, mutta mies sai jotenkin vielä Lefevreltä minimisopparin ja viimeisen mahdollisuuden vanhassa tiimissään. Vielä kymmenen päivää sitten Cavendishin ei pitänyt edes osallistua Touriin, mutta Bennettin epäonnen vuoksi paikka Tourille avautui yllättäen. Tämän päivän voitto oli Cavendishin 31. Tourin etappivoitto ja se tuli niin kevyesti ja epäoptimaalisesta asemasta, että ei ole mikään ihme jos Cavendish ottaa vielä lisää voittoja tänä vuonna, varsinkin jos Morkov pääsee vetämään Cavin 150 metrin taululle.

----------


## fiber

The Manxman! Ai että eilinen kiri olisi pitänyt katsoa, edes tallenteena kun en omalta kisailulta olisi muuten kerinnyt. Ja minä puolestani... pääjoukossa mutta en lähelläkään kärkeä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ Tässä, olkaapatten hyvä

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xnF0CW7EaQ

----------


## fiber

Kiitos. Tuossa tultiin hivenen kovempaa kuin meidän Bianchi-cupin kat3:n lopussa.

Kiinnostavaa nähdä miten tämän päivän aika-ajo muokkaa listaa. Saako Roglic yhtään kurottua eroa kiinni esim. Pogacariin nähden, tuskin merkittävästi.

----------


## Firlefanz

> saavat aikaiseksi tempo-pannukakun :huoh



Kaikki on suhteellista - ja graafinen esitys voidaan saada näyttämään tältä tai tuolta.



Kun ajaa heikkojalkaisena taviksena uusmaalaisia teitä, jo pelkkä ajatus kilometrin pituisesta kuuden prosentin noususta saa joko vaihtamaan keveämmälle välitykselle jo etukäteen tai kääntymään seuraavasta risteyksestä helpommalle reitille. 

Prokuskeille ja tempospesialisteille 70 m nousua ensimmäisellä kahdella kilometrillä ei merkitse muuta kuin pientä taktisen järjen käyttöä (tai DS:n ohjeiden kuuntelemista ja niiden mahdollisimman tarkkaa noudattamista), mutta on suurissa ympäriajoissa nähty pannukakkumaisempiakin aika-ajoreittejä. 

Kyky tuottaa watteja mahdollisimman hyvässä aeroasennossa merkitsee tänään kaikkea - ja siitähän ITT:ssä perimmiltään pitäisi aina olla kysymys. Kovat tempokuskit pääsevät kisaamaan osuusvoitosta (ja jotkut heistä jopa keltaisesta paidasta) ja kokonaiskilpailun 10-20 nimimiehen välille syntyy varmasti eroja - tai ei synny, mikä sekin silloin kertoo meille jotain heidän kunnostaan.

Vuorille päästään lauantaina ja sunnuntaina.

----------


## kurvaaja

Pogacarilta todella kova veto tänään. MvdP sai runnottua kuitenkin riittävästi, että piti keltaisen paidan 8 sek turvin

----------


## pulmark

Cav vois aateloida. Vaikeasta masennuksesta toipuneena ja lähes setämiehenä ainakin 2x etappivoittajaksi tämän vuoden TdF. Merkcxin ennätys etappivoitoissa enää kahden voiton päässä, 32 vs. 34. Hattu päästä ja syvä kumarrus !!!

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään taas Cavendishin komea loppukiri.
Kokonaiskisan järjestykseen ei tullut kärkipäässä muutoksia: 29 parasta piti kokonaiskisan sijoituksensa.
Perjantain etapilla tällainen profiili, on jo mäkiä!

----------


## Kaneli

Sanokaapa tietäjät onko kellään oikeasti mahdollisuutta haastaa Pogacaria tosissaan voitosta ?

----------


## huotah

> Cav vois aateloida. Vaikeasta masennuksesta toipuneena ja lähes setämiehenä ainakin 2x etappivoittajaksi tämän vuoden TdF. Merkcxin ennätys etappivoitoissa enää kahden voiton päässä, 32 vs. 34. Hattu päästä ja syvä kumarrus !!!



Jäljellä on vielä viisi tasamaan etappia, joista hyvin todennäköisesti ainakin Champs-Élysées päättyy massakiriin ja todnäk. kolme muutakin. Cavilla on realistiset mahdollisuudet päästä voitoissa tasoihin Merckxin kanssa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kieltäydyn pitämästä itseäni tietäjänä, mutta yleinen käsitys on että hänen akilleenkantapäänsä on hänen joukkueensa joka ei ole yhtä vahva kuin useimpien muiden kokonaiskilpailun nimimiesten. Jos tuulisella tasamaaosuudella onnistutaan repimään pääjoukko hajalle ja jättämään Tadej Poga?ar rakoa turhaan kiinniajavaan ryhmään, voi tilanne muuttua kummasti. Tai ei tarvita kuin yksi rengasrikko tai nurinmeno huonossa paikassa ja muiden joukkueiden sanaton sopimus ajaa yhteistä vihollista vastaan.

Last but not least, melkein kaksi ja puoli viikkoa on jäljellä. Vaikka Poga?arin ilmeinen vahvuus on hyvä palautumiskyky eikä ole mitään syytä odottaa hänen suoritustasonsa laskevan muita enemmän kolmannella viikolla, niin jokaiselle voi tulla se todella huono päivä eikä nuoruus ole mikään tae etteikö hänellekin voisi tulla sellainen romahdus joka toisi esimerkiksi Rogli?in vain muutaman sekunnin päähän ja taistelemaan tosissaan kokonaiskilpailun voitosta.

----------


## Kaneli

Kiitos. Paras voittakoon mutta en millään haluaisi tietää voittajaa jo nyt.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Pogacarin haastamisesta: 
Että olisi uhka Pogacarille, pitää olla myös varsin vahva aika-ajaja. 
Jumbo-Vismalla tällaisia potentiaalisia uhkia olisi kaksi Roglic ja Vingegaard.
Mallia voisi ottaa vaikka TDF 2015 stage 20:stä kun Movistar eristi ensin Froomen ja junaili sitten Quintanan ja Valverden irti, oli lähellä onnistua.
Ineoksellakin voisi olla mahdollisuudet, jos Thomas ja Porte olisivat vain lähempänä kärkeä.
Eikä UAE:n rosteri ole mitenkään heikko, sitä ei vaan ole oikeastaan ikinä todella tarvittu/käytetty.

----------


## TPP

Ennen ensimmäistäkään ajettua vuoristoetappia en pitäisi ketään kovin varmana voittajana.

----------


## Kaneli

Itse en kovin ymmärrä noista taktisista kuvioista mutta tarvitseeko Pogacar edes vahvaa tiimiä. Liimautuu Roglicin kantaan niin se riittänee.

----------


## Firlefanz

Helppoa ja yksinkertaista kenties silloin kun noustaan mäkeä, muttei välttämättä silloin kun mennään isoa kovaa ja tapahtuu jotain tai tapahtuu jotain ja aletaan yhtäkkiä mennä isoa kovaa, esimerkiksi tasaisella mutta tuulisella osuudella tai kun (pienempiä) nousuja ja laskuja seuraa toinen toisen perään.

Pogacar on kyllä taitava kuski joka yleensä viihtyy ja osaa sijoittua porukassa eivätkä tekniset laskut tuota hänelle suurempia vaikeuksia ja Grand tour -voittajaksi on noustu ilman vahvaa joukkuettakin, mutta en silti väheksyisi joukkueen merkitystä. Emiraattien ajajista Marc Hirschi ja Brandon McNulty ovat saaneet osansa kasoissa ja kahden luottoapuajajan mahdollinen alavireisyys voi merkitä paljon ratkaisuhetkillä, jos sellaisia syntyy ja muut joukkueet onnistuvat niihin tarttumaan.

----------


## kp63

hienoa CAV paluu. Mutta kertonee jotain myös joukkueen leedoutista ja sen sopivuudesta herran ominaisuuksiin, kun veto on kovaa ja pienimies pääsee hyvin peesissä.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Kiitos. Paras voittakoon mutta en millään haluaisi tietää voittajaa jo nyt.



Vaikka todennäköisyydet olisi nyt Pokasahan puolella niin ei se ole ennenkuulumatonta, että voittajasuosikki ajaa vaikka lumipenkkaan (esimerkkinä vaan, kaikkea mahdollista voi sattua). Ja tosiaan yhtään vuorietappia ei ole edes vielä takana...

----------


## Kaneli

Totta. Mutta ei taida Poga ihan ensimmäisenä vuorillakaan olla taipumassa. No ehkä sieltä joku fiksu kyltinheiluttaja tulee ja pistää tuloslistan sen verran sekaisin että saadaan vielä oikea kisa voitosta.

----------


## paaton

Onko tosiaan niin, että wout tähtää hyvään kokonaiskilpailusijoitukseen? Vai onko kondis vähän heikko vielä?

----------


## Googol

Nyt siellä on Nibali karkaamassa irtiottoon ja kukaan ei auta (vielä) UAE:tä.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ei Jumbo ja muut auta UAE:tä, kyttäävät tilaisuutta hajottaa pääjoukko uudelleen, niin että Pogacar ei ole mukana. :Hymy:

----------


## Googol

Tulihan siihen Totaalienergiat jo auttamaan. Paljonkohan UAE lupasi sponssata, vai kuvittelevatko, että Latourilla olisi mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## veke

> hienoa CAV paluu. Mutta kertonee jotain myös joukkueen leedoutista ja sen sopivuudesta herran ominaisuuksiin, kun veto on kovaa ja pienimies pääsee hyvin peesissä.



CAV tosiaan ylätti kunnollaan - tosin meikän ny voi yllättää helposti.
Hienoa nähdä Cavendishin vilpitön ilo nykyisen Tourin saavutuksistaan.

----------


## OJ

Total Energie ajattaa kuskiensa jalkoja loppuun kätevästi ennen vuoria. Ei mitään järkeä.

----------


## Googol

Jos on Giron ohjaajia haukuttu, niin ei nämä Tourin ohjaajat sen parempia ole. Touria on yleensä vaan helpompi ohjata, kun on vain hatka ja pääjoukko. Jos on mäkimaali, niin pääjoukosta joku saattaa vähän karata mutta kaikki oleellinen mahtuu silti samaan kuvaan.

----------


## PeeHoo

Olikin monille kova päivä. suuria muutoksia järestykseen. Roglic putosi aika selvästi.
Mohoric nousi 29 sijaa neljänneksi, Pogacar putosi kakkospaikalta viidenneksi.
Van der Poel pitää ykköspaikkansa ja ero kakkoseen kasvoi kahdeksasta sekunnista 30:een.

Huomenna lauantaina 3.7.2021 kaksi ykkösluokan nousua suhteellisen lyhyellä ertpilla.

----------


## Fuuga

En tiedä onko tämä joku näkövirhe tai johtuuko siitä, että vain sattuu kuviin sopivan usein, mutta mielestäni MVDP ajaa melkoisen paljon putkelta. Ehkä se vain on tapa, mutta jos putkelta kuluu energiaa enemmän kuin penkistä,...

----------


## PeeHoo

Cavendishilla on nyt 32 Tourin etappivoittoa. Eddy Merckxillä on kaksi enemmän. 
 Vuonna 2016 Tourilita hän sai neljä etappivoittoa, sitten oli tauko tähän vuoteen asti. 
Ensimmäisen Tourin etappivoiton hän otti jo vuonna 2008.

----------


## pulmark

Lauantain etapilla ihan lupaava loppu, 3 nousua viimeisellä 50km. Romme-Colombiere kaksikossa on lisäksi mukavasti jyrkkääkin pätkää. Sääennuste lupaa sadetta. Joku hurjapää laskija (Alaphilippe) voisi vetäistä loppulaskussa kunnon eron huonolla kelillä tai sitten ajaa ulos.

Mä luulen että kokonaiskilpailun kärkeen pyrkivät ei ota kyllä märällä tiellä yhtään riskejä laskussa. Ennusteeni on että voi tulla todella yllättävä etappi tai sitten ikävystyttävä sateen ja varman päälle ajelun vuoksi ja irtiotosta joku vie etappivoiton.

Irtiottoon sellaisia joilla mäki nousee ja yli 7-8min kärjestä, kuten esim. Yates, O'Connor, Martin G, Paret-Peintre, Poels, Rolland, Quintana, Martin D, Guerreiro, Barguil, Woods, Schelling ja jokerina super-setämies Valverde.

----------


## PeeHoo

Taas sadetta etapilla. Nousut ovat kovia ja laskut vaarallisia.

----------


## Googol

Eiköhän se ole Colombiere peruttu. Joku tahvo parkkeerannut rekkansa sinne.

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411296963354632195

----------


## Googol

Peruminen peruttu. Vuori oli eri ja rekkakin on liikkeellä.

----------


## Vigil Ignis

On kyllä mielenkiintoista meininkiä, eikä vielä ole varsinaisesti alettu kivuta mäkiä.

"The truck is stuck on kilometer 102, on the Côte de Mont Saxonnex, and not on the Col de la Grand Colombière."

Saas nähdä mikä toi rekkahomma on, Selin ei ainakaan tiedä kertoa moisesta mitään.

----------


## Googol

Mitenköhän tuon Pogacarin voittaisi? Normaali sivutuulikiihdyttelykään ei enää riitä. Ilman Pogacarin kaatumista tai sairastumista ainoa vaihtoehto taitaa olla, että jos Pogacarilla puhkeaisi tasamaaetapin alkupuolella rengas, niin koko peloton alkaisi ajaa 170 ajajan joukkuetempoa etapin loppuun.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ineoksen tai Jumbon koko joukkuekaan (terveenä, levänneenä ja täydessä iskussa) ei taitaisi saada kuin edellisessä nousussa Pogacarille häviämänsä ajan kiinni ennen seuraavan nousun alkua  :Hymy:

----------


## Kaneli

Poga on kova ja / tai muiden taso ei taida ollakaan niin kova kuin meidän on annettu uskoa.. Noin nuori kaveri pyyhkii lattiaa muilla.

----------


## Pesonito

Eihän tuossa varmastikaan sätkisi kuin huippukuntoiset Roglic ja Bernal, eikä varmasti hekään kovin kauan.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Joskus joku on osannut kaivaa jostain watteja ja aikoja suhteessa nousuissa aiemmin ajettuihin. Kiinnostaisi nuo faktat, Colombier & Pogacar, vaikka eri kisat ei olekaan suoraan vertailukelpoisia.

----------


## maupa

https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/...01165296832514

----------


## erkkk

> Mitenköhän tuon Pogacarin voittaisi? Normaali sivutuulikiihdyttelykään ei enää riitä. Ilman Pogacarin kaatumista tai sairastumista ainoa vaihtoehto taitaa olla, että jos Pogacarilla puhkeaisi tasamaaetapin alkupuolella rengas, niin koko peloton alkaisi ajaa 170 ajajan joukkuetempoa etapin loppuun.



Välinerikossa peloton jää venaamaan keltapaitaa. Paitsi jos on Roglic ja ahneena ryövää etappivoittoja muilta edellisinä päivinä ja konttaa kahteen otteeseen etapilla. Sit ei enää venailla.
Sairastuminen/paha kaatuminen, Rasmussen-tyylinen painostus tai miliisiratsia on häviön vaihtoehdot. Kyllä tässä aika moni kuski hikoilee jo aikarajojen kanssa. Ei ole vielä päästy edes vuorille.

----------


## paaton

> https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/...01165296832514



Eli muut ovat vain huonoja? 

Onhan tuo pogan ajaminen mahtavaa katsottavaa. Itseäni ei ylivoima haittaa yhtään. 

Ineos veti aiemmin joukkuetempona pitkiä mäkiä ylös. Nyt pogalla on vetämässä formolo, joka vetää yhden kovan vedon ja tuon jälkeen poga nykäisee yksin 30km isolla limpulla loppuun. Komeaa.

Formolo muuten veti kovaa. Ineoshan yritti, varmaan suunnitelman mukaan, tulla vetämään kovaa kesken formolon duunin,  mutta joutui peruuttamaan takaisin pelotoniin, koska kyyti oli liian kovaa. Ja tuon heikkouden poga huomasi.

----------


## kp63

Kova tempokuski, jolla vielä teho-painosuhde kohdillaan on aika pitelemätön myös mäessä. Näyttää, että 10-12% tulee hyvin istuen, mutta oisko joku uberjyrkkä semmoinen, jossa vois tulla ongelmia tai sitten Alberttomainen rynkytys.

----------


## paaton

Joo, tuo vaatisi sen kunnossa olevan ineoksen, joka pitäisi vauhdin kovana. Tuon jälkeen bernalin iskuja jyrkkiin kohtiin. Tai Yatesin. Mutkun ei, niin ei.

Nyt pogan pitkä kova veto riittää tappamaan kaikki.

----------


## UKP

Vasta ensimmäinen vuorietappi ja Pogilla vahva ote kokonaiskilpailusta. Toivon todella, että tämä jotenkin näkyisi positiivisena muiden etappien osalta; kenties mielenkiintoisempia taisteluita etappien osalta, unohtaako kapteenit kokonaiskilpailun, taistellaanko podiumista, yritetäänkö oikeasti taistella jollain tavalla Pogia vastaan (kisassani ei ole mielestäni yhtään selvästi vahvempaa joukkuetta (esim ineos > muut)). Voihan Pog tosiaan vielä romahtaa, etappeja on paljon jäljellä. Ylivoiman takia näin kyllä toivoisin, silloin nähtäisiin vaiherikas kamppailu keltaisesta paidasta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Mäkiä tarjolla tänään Yhdysvaltojen kansallispäivänä.

Loppunousu:

----------


## villepolkee

Roglic jättää kisan kesken:
https://cyclingtips.com/2021/07/prim...our-de-france/

----------


## Googol

> Välinerikossa peloton jää venaamaan keltapaitaa. Paitsi jos on Roglic ja ahneena ryövää etappivoittoja muilta edellisinä päivinä ja konttaa kahteen otteeseen etapilla. Sit ei enää venailla.
> Sairastuminen/paha kaatuminen, Rasmussen-tyylinen painostus tai miliisiratsia on häviön vaihtoehdot. Kyllä tässä aika moni kuski hikoilee jo aikarajojen kanssa. Ei ole vielä päästy edes vuorille.



No kuten itsekin sanoit, kirjoittamattomat säännöt on tehty rikottaviksi. Ja voisihan van Aert vielä keplotella itselleen irtiotosta pari minuuttia. Ei tuolla tavalla Pariisiin asti jaksaisi, mutta saisi keltaisen paidan itselleen, niin voisi huoletta painaa kaasua, jos Pogacarille tulee ongelmia.  :Hymy: 

En mä siis tuohon usko, enkä toivo, mutta muuten on aika vaikeaa.

En sitten tiedä, minkä määritelmän mukaan nuo ei olleet vuoria.

----------


## pulmark

Mukava yksityiskohta eiliseltä etapilta. Astanan Stefan de Bod kaatui märällä tiellä ja makoili tien laidassa roskiksen vieressä kun lääkintähenkilökunta tarkasteli vammoja. Läheisestä talosta nainen kiiruhti juosten paikalle TYYNY kädessään ja antoi sen de Podille.

https://twitter.com/StefandBd/status...14917552132104

Jumbon van Aert on muuten vielä kolme minuuttia edellä muita kokonaiskisan ajajia Pogacar poislukien. Lisäksi Jumbon nuori, kevytrakenteinen (60kg) tanskalainen Vingegaard on ajanut todella hyvin. Jumbon sporttipäällikkö haastattelussa toppuutteli tanskalaiseen kohdistuvia odotuksia - Vingegaard vasta opettelee ajelua pitkissä etappikisoissa, päivä kerrallaan. Mielenkiintoista miten molemmilta ajajilta sujuu jatko varsinkin kun molemmat hyviä tempoajajia ja viimeisenä varsinaisena etappina olisi 30km tempo tasamaalla. Kuinkahan pitkään van Aert jaksaa puolustaa asemaansa, enemmän yhden päivän kisojen ajaja kuitenkin.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kiitos maupa tuon aikavertailun välittämisestä!

Katsoin vielä tuon 2018 Colombierin. 
Pogacarin eilinen suoritus oli kyllä kovempi kuin pelkästään aikoja vertailemalla voisi päätellä.
2018 etappi oli vaativuudeltaan ja pituudeltaan aika vastaava. 
Keskinopeus oli 2018 35,8 km/h, kun se eilen oli 38,5 km/h.
Suurin ero minusta oli kuitenkin olosuhteissa. 2018 oli tyyntä ja muutenkin mukava keli, eilen Colombierillä hyvin selvä vastatuuli.

----------


## kallam

Näyttäisi että Pogacarin on käysin ylivoimaisessa kunnossa. Saa nähdä miten kunto piikki kestää viimeiselle viikolle. Mutta vaikka tasotuisikin niin silti voitto taitaa tulla.

Saa nähdä miten tänään vihreästä paidasta taisteleva selviävät ensimmäisestä mäestä ja välikiriin.

----------


## Googol

Mitenköhän Cavin käy aikarajan kanssa. Jos ei ehdi, niin menee kaikki pistekisan pisteet.

----------


## pulmark

Van der Poel näköjään keskeytti. Reilun viikon treeni olympialaisten maastokisaa varten joista kuusi päivää johtajan keltaisessa paidassa.

----------


## PeeHoo

OConnor näyttää nousevan 12 sijaa toiseksi! Komea ajo.

----------


## kallam

> Mitenköhän Cavin käy aikarajan kanssa. Jos ei ehdi, niin menee kaikki pistekisan pisteet.



Cavendish ehti maaliin 35:49 voittajalle hävinneenä kolmen joukkuetoverin avustuksella Aikaraja oli 37:21. 
Cavendish jälkeen maaliin ehti vielä 5 ajajaa joista viimeiset 4 vain 6 sekuntia ennen aikarajaa. 
7 pyöräilijää  mukana Demar jäin aikarajasta ja ilmeisesti suljettiin kisasta.

----------


## kp63

> Van der Poel näköjään keskeytti. Reilun viikon treeni olympialaisten maastokisaa varten joista kuusi päivää johtajan keltaisessa paidassa.



Ihan ymmärrettävä siirto, mutta onko se jo eri kisa, kun tähtää 3vkon etapilla yhden viikon kisaamiseen. Saa kyllä paljon etua siitä ettei tarvi säästää itseään eli paita ollut vähän haalean keltainen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mielenkiintoinen ja vaikea kysymys, joka avaa joukon uusia. Sallitaanko vain sprinttimiesten lähteä suurista ympäriajoista ilman että heidän voittoisia suorituksia pitää tarkastella uudessa valossa? Tai ovatko Tourin kesken jättäneiden kirimiesten voitot vähemmän arvokkaita kuin Pariisiin ajaneiden?

Siitäkin on huomattavasti etua että voi keskittyä yksittäisten osuusvoittojen tavoittelemiseen silloin jos ei piittaa kokonaiskilpailun sijoituksesta (eikä joudu kaikkensa kapteeninsa eteen tekevän apukuskin tehtävään), Moniin etappivoittoihin on tavallaan tehty pohjatyö ajamalla jopa tarkoituksellisella alisuorittamisella kilpailun aikaisemmassa vaiheessa; olisiko ne merkittävä asteriskilla koska niitä ei mitä todennäköisemmin olisi saatu jos pääjoukko tai kokonaiskilpailuvoittoa tavoittelevat joukkueet olisivat katsoneet tarpeelliseksi ajaa hatkan kiinni tai olla päästämättä jotain tiettyä ajajaa irti?



Mutta ylläolevathan ovat vain omia ajatuksenpoikasiani. Sinun huomautuksesi koski nimenomaisesti MVDP:tä tämän vuoden kisassa. Siihen minulla ei ole muuta vastaansanomista kuin käsitys että hän olisi ajanut voittamansa osuuden ja aika-ajon aivan samalla täydellä panostuksella siinäkin tapauksessa että olisi aikonut Wout van Aertin tapaan ajaa Pariisiin. Toisin sanoen hän olisi saanut ylleen keltaisen paidan ja kyennyt puolustamaan sitä yhtä pitkään kuin nytkin.

----------


## huotah

> Etapilla mentiin kovaa, kertoi Gilbrrt.



Apropos, Gilbertin TSS 7. etapilla oli reilusti yli 400, NP 338W.

----------


## kp63

Toi tossa just mietityttää kun nuo arvopaidat ovat koko etappikisan paitoja - ei yksittäisen voiton paitoja.

----------


## Googol

Jonkun täysin mäkikyvyttömän sprintterin paidan voisi tuolla perusteella vielä kyseenalaistaakin, mutta olisi Van der Poel pystynyt halutessaan maaliin ajamaan.

----------


## kp63

Juu en tuota epäile. Onko ollut ennen tapana keskittyä ekaan viikkoon ?. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että kisan luonne on erilainen ensimmäisellä viikolla, jos osa kisaajista tietää jo lähtiessä ajavansa vain osan.  Suhtaudunko revittelyyn vakavasti vai annan mennä kun tiedän että heivaa.

----------


## erkkk

> Juu en tuota epäile. Onko ollut ennen tapana keskittyä ekaan viikkoon ?. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että kisan luonne on erilainen ensimmäisellä viikolla, jos osa kisaajista tietää jo lähtiessä ajavansa vain osan.  Suhtaudunko revittelyyn vakavasti vai annan mennä kun tiedän että heivaa.



Kyllähän noita vuoriin asti ajajia on ollut aina. Sä kisailet täysiä sen minkä pystyt siellä missä pärjäät. Jos tulee voitto, lähtee hetkeksi puukko pois kurkulta soppareiden osalta.

----------


## MV

^  Esimerkki ihan läheltä: Jaan Kirsipuu. 12 DNF:ää Tourilta mutta 4 päivää keltaisessa. Todellinen ensimmäisen viikon erikoismies. Samoin Cipollinilla oli 8/8 DNF Tourilla ja 5/5 Vueltassa. Girossa sen sijaan jaksoi loppuun 6/14 kertaa.

----------


## paaton

Vähän kommenttia 2021 tourin tehoista. Eli ei siellä taida muutkaan kärki porukasta olla ihan lökäpöksyjä tänä vuonna, vaikka pogaan verrattuna siltä näyttää.

De Gendt said he pushed one of his best ever 10-minute power outputs on stage eight, but was still struggling 100 metres behind a group of around 70 riders. 

Retired cyclocross star Sven Nys shared his thoughts, saying: “The level is just gigantically high. It’s quite impressive. If you don’t push seven watts per kilogram you don’t really have anything to do in the Tour. 


https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/s...tour-de-france

----------


## paaton

Tuossa myös kommentoitiin, että alkupään etapit on jokainen ajettu kuin ne olisivat klassikoita.

Olen kyllä hivenen samaa mieltä kp63:n kanssa. Keskeyttäminen ilman syytä ei saisi olla hyväksyttävää. Esimerkiksi poelin aivottomasta ajamisesta kyllä näki, ettei ollut tarkoituskaan ajaa kuin muutama etappi.

Näiden ylikovien alkupäivien vuoksi moni pariisiin halunnut kirimies karsiintuu nyt pois.

Mutta eihän nuo ole koskaan helppoja päätöksiä... Jos keskeytyksiä aletaan valvomaan tarkemmin, niin tulee kipeä polvi. Ihmeparantuminen juuri tokioon. 

Eikä aikalimitistä joustaminenkaan ole reilua. Se täysillä ajanut ja rajan alle päässyt kärsii, jos kevyesti ajanutkin kuski pääsee jatkoon.

----------


## Taimo M.

Toi oiskin mielenkiintoista että miten tuon saisi karsittua pois tuon turhan keskeyttämisen ja/tai tulisiko siitä sanktioita.
Katsotaan tekevätkö tulevaisuudessa mitään, mutta nyt kun toitte asian esille niin itseäni se kyllä tympäisee muiden puolesta. Juurikin sen takia
että ne jotka tietävät keskeyttävänsä vetävät tuppijumissa ensimmäisen viikon ja ne jotka haluavat ajaa maaliin asti joutuvat säästelemään.
Tai eivät joudu mutta heikko mahtaa olla viimeinen viikko jos ekan viikon linttaa paatoninkin mainitsemalla klassikko tyylillä.

----------


## paaton

Käsittääkseni tuo on kyllä ollut ainakin aiemmin kiellettyä. UCI on myöntänyt tapauskohtaisesti lupia keskeyttää. Taisi olla niin,  että jos keskeyttää ilman syytä, niin ei saa osallistua toiseen kisaan. En kyllä muista koskiko tuo vain tourin ajo-aikaa, vai oliko päällä lisäksi jokin karenssiaika.

Joku fiksumpi varmaan täsmentää miten tuo meni. Koronakautena tuosta kuitenkin takuulla luistetaan. Mutta samoin pitäisi luistaa kyllä myös aikalimitistä. Tosin tuokin olisi kerrottava etukäteen.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Entä jos pisteiden ja sijoituksen saaminen edellyttäisi Pariisiin asti pääsyä? Eli vaikka kuittaat miljoona pistettä ja ykkössijaa mistä tahansa paidassa niin jos lopullinen maaliviiva ei ylity, et saa yhtään mitään eli tulokset nollataan.

Toisaalta ajattelen itse, että onpahan sitten äksöniä jo ekalla viikolla ettei käy tylsäksi. Joten tuo taktikoinnin estäminen on vähän niin ja näin. Myös apuajajat saattaisivat turhaan kärsiä tuosta säännöstä, heillähän voi olla vaikka mitä saavutuksia sivutuotteena, mutta jollain mahtikäskyllä uhrataan kapteenin eteen ja on niin moro, että on pakko keskeyttää. Se ei paljon naurata jos kaikki kisan saavutukset siihen mennessä nollataan.

----------


## paaton

Totta. Ja jos tiimi käskee ajamaan keltaisen paidan all-outilla heti alkuun, niin sittenhän se ajetaan. 

Eli ihan turhaa vatulointia. Noin on aina ajettu ja tullaan ajamaan. Tdf yhdenkin etapin voittaminen on todella kova saavutus. Tuon vuoksi säilyy mielenkiinto läpi 3wk.

----------


## MV

Joo. Pyöräilyyn on aina kuulunut se, että jokaisen kilpailun sisällä on monta sisäkkäistä kilpailua, ja että kukaan ei voi voittaa kaikkia. Peruja siltä ajalta, kun tulot tuli pääosin voittorahoina eikä sponsoreilta. Piti olla jotain voittoja jokaiselle ettei peloton pienene liikaa.

Yhtä hyvin tai oikeastaan oikeutetummin voisi ihmetellä sitä miten jotkut aloittavat kautensa kunnolla vasta Tourista ja toiset ei aja Touria koskaan. Eikö samoin tein pitäisi olla niin että joulukuussa katsotaan ketkä osallistuivat kaikkiin kisoihin ja muiden tulokset mitätöidään.

Parempi on käyttää porkkanaa. Annetaan kunnon palkkio jokaiselle joka tulee täydellä miehityksellä maaliin. Joskus taisi olla niin että joukkuekilpailun voittaja saa automaattisen villin kortin. Tätä voisi kehittää siten että kisaan katsotaan etapin viisi parasta kolmen sijaan.

----------


## fiber

Myös Tim Merlier kertoo, että kovaa on menty. Kaikkensa teki, mutta joutui keskeyttämään, kun ei ehtinyt aikarajan puitteissa. Cyclingnews:

"I improved my 20-minute record today, in terms of wattages. I also set my second best hour record and my third best 90-minute record. That, of course, indicates that there was serious racing. The group with guys like Cavendish, Démare, I was in at first. But I couldn't hold it."

----------


## pulmark

https://www.chronoswatts.com/news/184/

Vayer, Portoleau ja Carrey analysoinut Pogacarin watteja. Jos ei kiinnosta lukea koko artikkelia niin yhteenvetona Pogacarin tehoja (442W/49min, 6.35W/kg) kovemmin on ajaneet vain Basso, Indurain ja Pantani 1990-luvulla, 450+W.

Colombieren nousussa Pogacar ajoi 40-50W enemmän kuin esim. Teuns, Carapaz ja Gaudu.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

On minusta reilumpaa todeta että keskeytän ja alan valmistautua olympialaisiin kuin todeta parin etappivoiton jälkeen vuorietappien alkaessa että on polvi pipi ja pitää keskeyttää. 
Järjestäjä tekee kisalle säännöt, tähän ratkaisuun ovat päätyneet ja talli päättää tuolta pohjalta mitä kukakin ajaa.
Parempaa systeemiä en keksi, enkä ainakaan halua tekaistuja ”lääketieteellisiä” perusteita keskeuttämisten verukkeeksi.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Voi olla että Pogacar muodostuu kohta TDF:lle ongelmaksi. Ei tee brändille hyvää, jos kisa ei ole kiinnostava. 
Vielä pahempaa on, jos muut tallit eivät kohta edes lähde parhailla kuskeillaan haastamaan Pogacaria vaan valitsevat ne GT:t, joita ei ole ennalta ratkaistu.

----------


## paaton

> https://www.chronoswatts.com/news/184/
> 
> Vayer, Portoleau ja Carrey analysoinut Pogacarin watteja. Jos ei kiinnosta lukea koko artikkelia niin yhteenvetona Pogacarin tehoja (442W/49min, 6.35W/kg) kovemmin on ajaneet vain Basso, Indurain ja Pantani 1990-luvulla, 450+W.
> 
> Colombieren nousussa Pogacar ajoi 40-50W enemmän kuin esim. Teuns, Carapaz ja Gaudu.



Onko nuo watit laskennallisia? Kuulostaa aika uskomatomalta.

----------


## paaton

> Voi olla että Pogacar muodostuu kohta TDF:lle ongelmaksi. Ei tee brändille hyvää, jos kisa ei ole kiinnostava. 
> Vielä pahempaa on, jos muut tallit eivät kohta edes lähde parhailla kuskeillaan haastamaan Pogacaria vaan valitsevat ne GT:t, joita ei ole ennalta ratkaistu.



No pöh! Huomattavasti tylsempää oli froomen/sky tallin aikaan.

----------


## pulmark

> Onko nuo watit laskennallisia? Kuulostaa aika uskomatomalta.



Juu, ne on laskennallisia. Laskennallinen malli on kehitetty simuloinneilla ja vertaamalla laskettua dataa SRM tehomittarin tuottamaan dataan. Normaaleissa olosuhteissa virheeksi on arvioitu noin 3%. SRM virhe voi olla 2%. Poikkeuksellisissa olosuhteissa, peesissä ajaminen, voimakas tuuli yms. virhe 7% luokkaa. Nuo laskelmat päteviä vaan nousuissa. Nousuissa laskennallinen malli antaa aika tarkan arvion koska painovoiman osuus korostuu ja aerodynamiikka & ajoasento suhteessa vähemmän merkitseviä kuin tasaisella.

Laskennallisesta mallista ja sen tarkkuudesta artikkeli:

https://www.chronoswatts.com/img/art..._Portoleau.pdf

Twitterissä nimimerkki ammattipyöräily on ymmärtääkseni osallistunut tuon mallin kehittämiseen.

----------


## kallam

Millä painolla noi watit on laskettu? Perustuuko ne kilpailupäivän vaakalukemaan?

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään vain kohtalaisia nousuja.

----------


## Googol

> Millä painolla noi watit on laskettu? Perustuuko ne kilpailupäivän vaakalukemaan?



Yleensä nuo mallit laskee tuota W/kg lukemaa ja tuo on se, mitä viilataan mahdollisimman tarkaksi. Kokonaiswatit lasketaan sitten sillä painolla, mikä googlesta ensimmäisenä löytyy.

Tulosten ja "pisteiden" pois viemisestä, ei taitaisi olla vaikutusta. Tai siis voitto on voitto, ei sitä kakkosta kukaan muista, vaikka pallilla seissyt ei ajaisikaan Pariisiin. Pisteistä taas, Tour de Skillähän oli aluksi tuollainen sääntö, mutta sielläkin todettiin huonoksi. Pyöräilyssä taas ei ole varsinaista maailmancuppia, joten WT-pisteet on enemmän "kiva tietää" osiota. Heikommilla ajajilla nuo voi ratkaista tallipaikan, mutta Van der Poelia tuskin kiinnostaisi, vaikka pisteet menisi. Ja paidat on jo olleet päällä, joten eipä noillekaan enää mitään voi.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Harmi, ettei osaa ranskaa. Tuo cronoswatts.com näyttää hyvin kiinnostavalta. Kuvituksen perusteella voisi olla jopa viihteellistä.

----------


## erkkk

> Onko nuo watit laskennallisia? Kuulostaa aika uskomatomalta.



Watit on jokseenkin linjassa viime vuoden Touriin, jolloin podagar vielä julkaisi tehoja. Julkaisu loppui etapille, josta Kämna totesi että lukemat eivät ole mahdollisia. Kyseisen etapin analyysi:
https://cyclingtips.com/2020/09/tdf-...imbing-record/
Mies siis pystyi pukkaan vajaa 700W 13s ja sen jälkeen jatkaaman ilman mitään palauttelua kruisailua 6.75W/Kg. Suoritukset pitää kuitenkin suhteuttaa siihen että tämä on etappikisa ja spurttailu tulee etapin lopussa, keskellä kisavuhtista mäkeä. Viimeisessä aika-ajossa mies sit tuhosi kaikki.

----------


## pulmark

Toivottavasti DQS pystyy vetämään Cav huomenna pari kertaa Ventouxin päälle aikarajan sisällä. Sen jälkeen olisi muutama sprinttietappi vielä jäljellä.

----------


## paaton

Ai jösses että qs oli VAHVA lopussa. Hirveen duunin tekivät sivarissa jo 30km ennen maalia, kun pelotoni revettiin rikki. Vähän jännitti, onko enää miehiä leadouttiin. 

Muut joukkueethan jäivät seisomaan 3km kyltin jälkeen. Ei mitään jakoa nousta kiripaikoille. Cav tuotiin suoraan lipin alle. 

Vähän siis voisi fenixin kirimiehenä ottaa päähän, kun omat leadout äijät keskeyttävät tourin ja ovat jo makailemassa aurinkotuolilla.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään kahdesti Ventoux. Kisan ensimmmäinen HC-nousu.

----------


## paaton

Voi olla cavendishilla löysät pöksyssä aamulla. Taitaa olla alussakin sen verran mäkeä, ettei hatkaan kannata edes yrittää muutaman oman kaverin kanssa aikalimitin vuoksi.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

On kyllä melkoinen etappi tänään. Ei yllättäisi jos joku jäisi aikalimiitin ulkopuolelle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OJ

Aika hyvin vauhtia päällä jo nyt, eli voi limiitit paukkua. Froomellakin voi tulla kiire, varsinkin jos putoaa tässä ekassa 1. Kategorian nousussa.

----------


## Googol

Tasaisella pidettävä kova vauhti useimmiten auttaa grupettoa, ei haittaa. Joskin tuo ei ole ollut ihan tasaista ja jos putoaa mäkeen, niin sitten ei tietenkään.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Sir Bradley arvioi kun 118km oli matkaa maaliin, että Cavendish kestäisi maaliin asti.

----------


## pulmark

Saattaa olla että Cavendish ei ihan ehdi maaliin aikarajassa mutta ryhmä on niin iso noin 40 ajajaa että järjestäjät saattaa joustaa. Cav on tietysti pysyttävä ryhmässä. Jos 40 ajajaa hylättäisiin niin siinä saattaisi monet joukkueet pienentyä aika paljon. Livetrackerin mukaan nyt enää 3 ajajaa saapumatta.

EDIT: Twitterin letourdata mukaan Cav selvisi aikarajan sisällä maaliin.

----------


## Herman

Cavendish ehti hyvin neljän apuajajan turvin; 7 minuuttia jäi vielä marginaalia  :Hymy: .

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Olihan komea ajo Wout van Aertilta

----------


## paaton

Huikea ajo woutilta tosiaan. Oli lähellä, että sama kaveri voittaa edellisenä päivänä massakirin ja seuraavana mt. Ventouxin. No, huomenna woutin on mahdollisuus korjata tuo kauneusvirhe.

Mielestäni myös pogacarilla näkyi ensimmäisiä heikkouden merkkejä. Vai onko Ventouxin loppu vain hivenen liian jyrkkä? Onko vingegaar kevyempi?

----------


## paaton

En myöskään tajua selinin ja cyclingweeklyn juttuja, jonka mukaan ineos teki turhaa työtä. Tippuihan sieltä ainakin kakkosena ollut Ben O'Connor ja pogacar joutui koville. Tuo voi kantaa hedelmää vielä seuraavina päivinä.

----------


## kp63

Eddy on samaa mieltä  :Hymy: .   https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van...s-eddy-merckx/

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> En myöskään tajua selinin ja cyclingweeklyn juttuja, jonka mukaan ineos teki turhaa työtä. Tippuihan sieltä ainakin kakkosena ollut Ben O'Connor ja pogacar joutui koville. Tuo voi kantaa hedelmää vielä seuraavina päivinä.



Joo loppujen lopuksi strategia lienee ollut se, että vedetään tasaista vetoa pitkä matka että nuori mies väsähtää, ilmeisesti ovat laskeskelleet että jos Poga olisi tullut hyvävoimaisena mäkeen niin kukaan ei olisi pystynyt pidättelemään. JOS asia on mietitty näin, niin hattu päästä, onnistui täydellisesti!

Noh, eipä siellä kukaan muu pystynyt loppujen lopuksi merkittävästi iskemään kuin Vingegaard, jonka perään Pokasaha kiri. Lopulta kuitenkin ja aika yllättävästi, Poga tippui suoraan vetoon mikä oli kyllä kokonaiskisan kannalta merkittävä hetki. Siis sikäli, että eka horjahdus tähän asti voittamattomalta vaikuttaneelta kuskilta. Hyvä!

Eipä siinä, mielelläni näen Pogacarin voittavan. On kyllä voittonsa ansainnut jos niikseen käy, ja hieno katsoa kun kulkee. Matkaa Pariisin viivalle on kuitenkin vielä.

Wout is the man. En oikein edes tajunnut että hän voisi voittaa vuorietapin? Tuli myös loppulaskun tosi kovaa.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Enää tuo woutin voitto ei mene pelkästään tourin strategioiden piikkiin.  Wout tiputti Molleman ja Elissonden mäkeen. Ja molemmat ovat käsittääkseni olleet vuorilla kovia.

Oli kyllä komeaa katsella, kun wout näytti kyynärpäätä ellisondelle ja huomasi kaverin kärsivän pahasti. Pieni nyppäisy ja eleetöntä tempoa maaliin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään perjantaina 9.7.2021 tällainen profiili etapilla. Maali on hienossa kaupungissa, jonka vanha osa on Unescon maailmanperintökohde. Alueeella on ollut asutusta yli 5000 vuotta. Fillarireitti ei mene vanhimpaan osaan, koska siellä ei ole riittävän leveitä teitä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään 10.7.2021 kohtalaisia mäkiä ja lopussa kaksi viimeistä kilometriä loivaa nousua. Mahtavatko kirimiehet jaksaa riittävän kovaa päästäkseen voittokamppailuun?

----------


## paaton

Minun mielestäni kirimiehillä ei ole mitään jakoa tuollaisissa nousuissa. Todennkäisesti kuitenkin pysytään aikalimitin sisällä.
Olisikohan tänään alaphilippen vuoro?

 QS on kyllä ollut todella vakuuttava tämän vuoden tourissa. Cav on kestänyt upeasti paineet, mitä tuollaisen joukkueen kirimieheen väkisinkin kohdistuu. Eilenkin QS teki koko päivän duunia. Lopussa näytti, että päivä valuu hukkaan viimesessä mutkassa, mutta niin vaan cav jakso vääntää itsensä kiripaikoille ja runnoi väkisin voittoon. Kertoi käyneensä aika syvällä ja siltä se haastattelussa näyttikin.

Joku voisi sanoa, että enää ei ole parhaat kirimiehet mukana. Itse kuitenkin pidän cavin vahvuutena sitäkin, että selviydytään niiden vuorien yli aikalimitin sisällä.
Koko tämä vuosi on ollut aiva uskomatonta caville. Kaikkien vaikeuksien jälkeen nyt sattuu jokainen palanen kohdilleen. Hienoa. Liian usein urheilussa tullaan huipulta alas tyhjän päälle ja käy heikosti.

----------


## kp63

Näin on. En tiedä onko mutua, mutta aika rauhassa saa QS vetää cavia, luulis et tulis häirintää enempi, tai sit ovat sopineet turvallisuussyistä, ettei toisen kirijunaan tungeta väliin. Paikkoja olis kyllä ollut.

----------


## kallam

Täytyy sanoa QS vetojuna on todella kova eilen kaksoisvoitto.

Tänään on kyllä irtiotto päivä. Alussa katsotaan ettei yhteiskilpailu kannalta vaaralliset pääse irtiottoon ja sitten pääjoukkotulee tullee säästelleen isolla aikaerolla perässä.

Kovaa kilvan ajoa tuiee varmaankin etappivoitosta ja myös mäkipisteistä käydään kisaa.

----------


## paaton

> Näin on. En tiedä onko mutua, mutta aika rauhassa saa QS vetää cavia, luulis et tulis häirintää enempi, tai sit ovat sopineet turvallisuussyistä, ettei toisen kirijunaan tungeta väliin. Paikkoja olis kyllä ollut.



Juu, tuosta juurikin kaverin kanssa juteltiin. Ei ole väliin tunkua. Ehkä ne enmmän ajaneet ja härskimmät kirimiehet ovat jo tippuneet pois.  Cav osaa kyllä puolustaa paikkaansa, eli tuo vaatisi esim. saganin tai ewansin vastaan.

----------


## paaton

> Täytyy sanoa QS vetojuna on todella kova eilen kaksoisvoitto.
> 
> Tänään on kyllä irtiotto päivä. Alussa katsotaan ettei yhteiskilpailu kannalta vaaralliset pääse irtiottoon ja sitten pääjoukkotulee tullee säästelleen isolla aikaerolla perässä.
> 
> Kovaa kilvan ajoa tuiee varmaankin etappivoitosta ja myös mäkipisteistä käydään kisaa.



Tai sitten ei. On ollut tähän asti melkoista ryskytystä. Lähtijöitä sinne irtiottoon olis reippaasti.

----------


## PeeHoo

Gillaume Martin nousi seitsemän sijaa kakkoseksi. En ole nähnyt häntä missään ennakkoveikkadksiaissa. Melkoinen yllätys mutta palkinnot jaetaan vasta myöhemmin.

----------


## maupa

Yllättävää on kai lähinnä se, että muut joukkueet päästivät Martinin tuohon asemaan. Tosin hän ei noussut mäkeä kovin hyvin huippujen tahdissa, joten huomenna tippunee ainakin muutaman sijan.

----------


## kallam

> Tai sitten ei. On ollut tähän asti melkoista ryskytystä. Lähtijöitä sinne irtiottoon olis reippaasti.



Tietenkin kiinnostuneita on kun tiedetään että pääjoukko ei yritä ajaa kiinni lopussa. Aika kauan kesti että irtiotto saatiin aikaseksi eli rankka alku tuli.

Martin pienen aikaeron takia piti sen verran reippaasti ajaa että irtiotto sai vain 7 minuuttia eron. UAE varmasti sopii se, että muut joutuvat nyt ajamaan myös Martinia vastaan.

----------


## PeeHoo

Gillaume Martin nousi seitsemän sijaa kakkoseksi. En ole nähnyt häntä missään ennakkoveikkadksiaissa. Melkoinen yllätys mutta palkinnot jaetaan vasta myöhemmin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään Andorraan.

----------


## plr

Kokonaiskisan toisena ollut Guillaume Martin onnistui jotenkin putoamaan peesistä nopeassa laskussa eikä saanut enää isompaa joukkoa kiinni kovasta yrityksestä huolimatta. Ehkä olisi kannattanut sulkea paidan vetoketju mäen päällä, koska lähes 100 km/h vauhdissa lepattava vaatekappale jarruttaa menoa yllättävän paljon. Toinen mielenkiintoinen kohta oli yhden kuskin osittainen juomapullon tyhjentäminen tielle - alamäessä. Tunnettu perusjuttu on saada kyytiin täydet juomapullot mäen huipulla laskun alkaessa ja poistaa turha paino ylämäen alussa. En heti keksi miksi kukaan pudottaisi painoa alamäessä.

----------


## Paolo

Näyttää olevan pro-kuskien joukossakin niitä peruspessimistejä, jotka alamäessä ajattelevat sen tarkoittavan vain kohta alkavaa ylämäkeä. :-)

----------


## maupa

Tänään mennään taas isoja mäkiä ylös-alas. Ei kuitenkaan hirmu korkealle, kun korkein kohta on 1395m. Maali on taas vasta 32,5km päässä viimeisen isomman mäen päältä, joka on lisäksi sen verran loiva, että keltapaidan joukko on lopussa varmasti paljon isompi kuin esim. sunnuntaina. UAE-tiimi päästänee irtioton taas karkuun ja etappivoittoon. Irtiottoon pyrkinevät mukaan ainakin pilkkupaidasta kisaavat Poels, Woods ja Quintana, ehkä myös Van Aert. Mäkipisteitä on tarjolla yhteensä maksimissaan 21 (5+10+5+1) ja mainittujen kuskien pisteet tällä hetkellä ovat 74, 66, 64 ja 64. Lisäksi veikkaisin, että Michael Matthews yrittää taas lisätä pistesaldoaan välikirissä. Ehkä Colbrellikin, joka voisi saada myös lopputuloksista pisteitä, kun oli kuitenkin Ventoux-etapilla kolmas.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Ilmeisesti kylmä ja sateinen päivä tänään. Saattaa aiheuttaa vauhtia ja vaarallisia tilanteita.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään HC-nousu, mutta voimia pitää säästää huomisellekin etapille. Ehkä joku hakee tänään etappivoittoa silläkin uhalla, että huomenna on liian raskasta. Tadej näyttää avaavan ajaa maltillisesti ja silti riittävän kovaa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään tosi kovaa etappi, kaks HC-nousuakin ja kokonaisnousua 3550 metriä.

----------


## kurvaaja

Huh huh, ei jätä Pogacar jossittelulle sijaa kuka on kingi... Olipahan taas veto

----------


## Kaneli

Kova kaveri jonka rinnalla muut alkaa vaikuttamaan aika turisteilta.

----------


## paaton

Aivan uskomatonta tosiaan.

 Ineos kiskoo joukkueena toiseksi viimeisestä mäestä alkaen. Sama peli, mitä aina ennenkin tourilla. Ajetaan muilta jalat alta ja tapetaan iskuhalukkuus. Vanhaa kunnon sky-tallin menoa.

 Nyt vaan kävi niin, että poga jutteli radioonsa ja totesi ineoksen vetävän liian hiljaa. Maika hommiin ja lisää kyytiä. Hurjaa. Poga on keltaisessa paidassa, eikä olisi tarvetta tehdä mitään. Täytyy olla todella vahva luotto omaan kuntoon. Muut tosiaankin näyttävät turisteilta.

----------


## Aarde

> Aivan uskomatonta tosiaan.



Liian hyvää ollakseen totta?

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/b...de-france-2021

Toivon hartaasti, että kyse on vain kateellisten tallien väärästä ilmiannosta.

----------


## kp63

Liikaa ei saa käyttää tai tulee ilmoitus. Kyllähän mulle Pogan piristyminen noihin 2 vikaan mäkeen tuo väkisinkin mielen lisäveren ottamisen ajoituksen. Tullut tässä kesällä kahlattua 3xdopinkirjaa niin ihan 100 varmasti tilanne ei ole mihinkään muuttunut.

----------


## paaton

> Liian hyvää ollakseen totta?
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/b...de-france-2021
> 
> Toivon hartaasti, että kyse on vain kateellisten tallien väärästä ilmiannosta.



Eli poga douppaa, koska bahrainin majapaikka ratsataan?

----------


## paaton

Ei se poga mitään pirisynyt. Alkoi vaan ajaa, kuten keltapaidan ei kuuluisi. Halusi pitää hauskaa. Olihan se koko kisan ajan täysin omassa kastissaan.

----------


## Kaneli

Enempää ei Pogan kannattaisi enää nöyryyttää näitä turisteja. Sitä tuskin katsottaisiin hyvällä vaan kostonhimo nostaisi päätään.

----------


## paaton

Eiköhän poga nöyryytä vielä kaikki levänneet tempokuskit huomenna.

----------


## erkkk

> Liian hyvää ollakseen totta?
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/b...de-france-2021
> 
> Toivon hartaasti, että kyse on vain kateellisten tallien väärästä ilmiannosta.



Bahrain ei päästänyt Padunia Tourille, koska suorituskyvyn pomppaus alkoi olla sitä luokkaa ettei sitä voinut selittää.
Colbrelli oli jo Italian mestaruuskisoissa siinä kunnossa että Cattaneo meinas tippua suoraan vetoon mäissä.
Landa oli ennen Giron kolarointia sitä mieltä että voittaa Giron. Apukuski Caruso ajoi lopulta 33 vuotiaana elämänsä parhaaseen sijoitukseen, ollen toinen Girossa.
Lähes koko joukkue on nostanut tasoaan, Mohoric on löytänyt jälleen jalat jne. Samaan aikaan muutamia vuosia sitten pärjänneet vinkuu että tehot on samat, mut kärki karkaa horisonttiin.
En ihmettele yhtään kun ratsaavat, mutta pitäisi olla tasapuolinen ja ratsata muitakin. Ei nekään GT-tasolla kaurapuurolla liiku.

----------


## paaton

Kieltämättä se Tratnikin mäkietapin voitto girossa oli aika uskomatonta. Näytti vähän siltä, ettei tratnik tajunnut itsekkään muiden tippuvan kyydistä.

----------


## paaton

Ei näytä mohoric tänäänkään ihan jalattomalta.

----------


## villepolkee

Aika hurja suoritus Woutilta. Voitto vuorietapilla, aika-ajossa ja sprintissä...

----------


## paaton

No nyt ei näkynyt qs apuajajia ollenkaan. Cav jäi aika pahasti pussiin.

----------


## pulmark

Pogacar voitti keltaisen, valkoisen ja pallopaidan. Cav jäi vihreä. Pogacar oli vihreän paidan kisassa vasta 8, vähän pitää vielä treenata loppusprinttiä ja välikirejä.

Bahrain voitti joukkuekisan ja ranskalaisetkin sai jotain eli Bonnamour yritteliäin ajaja. Tim Declercq pokkasi Lanterne Rougen eli kokonaiskisan viimeinen tittelin.

----------


## Fjälle

Cavendish ilman vetojunaa.
Merckx on vielä paras ????

----------


## Taimo M.

Oispa hauska ollu nähä jos Froome ois ollu elämänsä kunnossa ja tietenkin Sky:ssa(Ineoksessa) että miten ois tapellu Pogacaria vastaan.


Lisäys: Mutta eniten kiinnostaa nyt se että Pozzato sanoi jonkin lehden haastattelussa aikoinaan(Taisi olla henkilökuva miehestä), että treenimalli on muuttunut niin
paljon nykypäivänä ettei huippu pitkiä uria enään tule niin paljoa. Niin kiinnostaa nähdä kuinka paljon yli 30 ikävuoden mentäessä Poga tulee vielä olemaan huipulla.

----------


## Fuuga

> Oispa hauska ollu nähä jos Froome ois ollu elämänsä kunnossa ja tietenkin Sky:ssa(Ineoksessa) että miten ois tapellu Pogacaria vastaan.



Siihen olisi tarvittu myös vahvempi ineos/sky. Nyt se oli aika paperia vaikka välillä yritinkin isotella. 

Itseltä menee seuraamisen maku heti kun joku on noinkin ylivoimainen. 


-- 
Murphy elää!

----------


## pulmark

https://road.cc/content/news/cycling...ly-2021-284939



Palkinnoista vielä että Froome sai epävirallisen mukavan miehen palkinnon - maskiin kirjoitettuna.

----------

